# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #54 Know how to show your Teeth.

## Admin

Aphorism #54 Know how to show your Teeth.

Even hares can pull the mane of a dead lion. There is no joke about courage. Give wayto the first and you must yield to the second, and so on till the last, and to gain your point at last costs as much trouble as would have gained much more at first. Moral courage exceeds physical; it should be like a sword kept ready for use in the scabbard of caution. It Is the shield of great place; moral cowardice lowers one more than physical. Many have had eminent qualities, yet, for want of a stout heart, they passed inanimate lives and found a tomb in their own sloth. Wise Nature has thoughtfully combined in the bee the sweetness of its honey with the sharpness of its sting.

More...

----------

